# A Poem for Arianwen



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Her name is music
Her soul is the light of Heaven
Her coat shines like the Milky Way
She is Arianwen
A Blessing, an Angel!
:catrun


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

. Very nice


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very sweet


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

:heart Very thoughtful!


----------

